# good day



## lily (May 16, 2011)

as you know ive been having a bit of trouble with annies allergy,well yesterday i decided that i was going to start eliminating things from here day to day life,my daughter has taken my cat for a while and have kept annie out of all the carpeted areas in the house though she is at the moment is living in the kitchen and conservatory,yesterday after 6 hours of this her itching started to go down,and this morning when she got up she didnt rub her body against the fences and only scratched for about 30 seconds ,throughout the day she has hardly scratched at all and her belly is looking so much better,so fingers crossed its been either wool allergy or cat allergy,im just praying that it carries on,then i can reintroduce other meats and bone,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

now your daughter can have a cat...and you can lay hardwoods all over your house...much easier to clean and annie will be fine, ever the center of your existence...just like the rest of our dogs...

i'm glad you're doing this....it might be she will have to get shots to build tolerance or take a zyrtec type med for life, but at least you'll know what it is.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

thanks,i will take up the carpets though i hate wood floor especially since britain is a cold damp country lol,i dont fancy her having meds constantly,i know if i have to then i will ,but its nice to see her not itching ,i may have to get her a friend whilst shes bannished to the kitchen lol, im just praying it lasts ,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was kind of teasing about the carpets.....wait and see...leave the cat with your daughter for a few days, then let annie out next time you vacuum and see if she reacts to the carpets....when you're eliminating....it's usually one thing at a time...


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lol,my old man would have a fit if i did rip up all the carpet,wellllll let him!!!!!,she hasnt scratched at all this morning and her belly is all but clear,im hoping its the cat cos its a real pain lol wasnt even mine !!!!,im drained worrying about the allergy,spent so much time surfing the net ive hardly done any housework!!!,best get cleaning or the dirt will be the next issue for annie,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> lol,my old man would have a fit if i did rip up all the carpet,wellllll let him!!!!!,she hasnt scratched at all this morning and her belly is all but clear,im hoping its the cat cos its a real pain lol wasnt even mine !!!!,im drained worrying about the allergy,spent so much time surfing the net ive hardly done any housework!!!,best get cleaning or the dirt will be the next issue for annie,karen


i'm going to make a bet with myself that annie isn't allergic to food, but she's probably allergic to dust mites....as we all are to some degree....

so if you vacuum the carpets and keep the cat at your daughters...you might just find out that it's the problem. 

and if she is allergic to the carpets, aren't there pills she can take? or shots she can get?


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

I know what you mean about being drained, me too. That is why we are feeding raw, it does seem to help Molly but she still isn't 100%. She isn't scratching herself raw. She would go in her kennel and scratch her back on the wire and make these ahhhhhh sounds, because she's an English Bulldog, she can't reach back there and scratch. She was scratching under her neck and making it bleed. It has gotten better but we have cats too, but I never thought of cat allergies. I'm even asked my pharmacist about natural remedies since they carry alot of that stuff. She even did some research and asked around and called me at home to tell me what she found out. She mentioned fish oil and Nusentia. Keep us informed at what you find out.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

hi fellow bully owner lol,well annie has been itch free all day her belly and pits looking good,so i thought id let her in the lounge just to see,settled down to watch fringe!!,with annie at my feet ,it took all but 5 mins for her to start scratching!!,straight out back to the kitchen ,good wash and spray with apple cider vinegar ,so i guess i have my answer obviously the wool on the carpets,so now what to do,wood floors which i dont really fancy ,living in the uk cold and damp!!!,or another bully mmm,the breeder has a pup at the moment beautiful brindle boy 6 weeks old ,mmmmm ,what to do,if she had a friend she would be very happy in the kitchen conservatory!!,but have to pay for my daughters wedding in september could tell her shes not having an evening reception ha ha ,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> hi fellow bully owner lol,well annie has been itch free all day her belly and pits looking good,so i thought id let her in the lounge just to see,settled down to watch fringe!!,with annie at my feet ,it took all but 5 mins for her to start scratching!!,straight out back to the kitchen ,good wash and spray with apple cider vinegar ,so i guess i have my answer obviously the wool on the carpets,so now what to do,wood floors which i dont really fancy ,living in the uk cold and damp!!!,or another bully mmm,the breeder has a pup at the moment beautiful brindle boy 6 weeks old ,mmmmm ,what to do,if she had a friend she would be very happy in the kitchen conservatory!!,but have to pay for my daughters wedding in september could tell her shes not having an evening reception ha ha ,karen


had you vacuumed?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

yes ive given the whole lounge a thorough hoovering ,ive stopped using air freshener,polish,plus all cleaning fluids im just using white vinegar ,bit stinky mind lol,i will hoover every day for the next week then try her again in a week ,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

would you come to my house and hoover, please? 

i think what you're doing is a good idea....eliminate what you can without giving up your entire life....

and then maybe talk to an allergy specialist for dogs and see what the next step is...it seems to me she is not allergic to food as much as she's allergic to things around her.

is that common in bully dogs?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

to be honest this allergy thing is new to me,annie is my 5th bulldog in the last 20yrs and never had any medical probs at all,well just cherry eye,a lot of bulldogs get allergies but then so do other breeds,this morning her belly and pits are clear as they can be ,i did take her off chicken which she loves so i will give it a few days and reintroduce it,but you most probably right its carpets/wool thats the culprit not food as she has nothing to eat at all except raw,i just feel relieved shes not scratching herself raw ,well today anyway lol,karen


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Since we've got Molly, I've been doing a lot of reading about the breed and yes, well English Bulldogs do have alot of skin allergies. When we first got her that is something our vet told us about. I've had plenty of different dogs in my time and I've never had this much problem. I think that was why she was given away because I don't know why anyone would want to give up this most gentle loving dog who is so well behaved. This is basically the only problem, oh she had real bad gas and she would throw up but since we have changed to raw that has not been an issue. I wonder if it is the carpet or the cats. All I can say is that since I've switched to raw she is not scratching herself raw, she still scratches but not to the point she is bleeding so it is better.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

magicre yeah ill do your hoovering lol nice trip to the us ha ha,annie doing so much better now no scratching ,not going to get the cat back though lol,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> to be honest this allergy thing is new to me,annie is my 5th bulldog in the last 20yrs and never had any medical probs at all,well just cherry eye,a lot of bulldogs get allergies but then so do other breeds,this morning her belly and pits are clear as they can be ,i did take her off chicken which she loves so i will give it a few days and reintroduce it,but you most probably right its carpets/wool thats the culprit not food as she has nothing to eat at all except raw,i just feel relieved shes not scratching herself raw ,well today anyway lol,karen


maybe re introduce the chicken as an experiment...and if she breaks out, then you know chicken is at least part of it....and we already know the cat has something to do with it...

since there's nothing you can do about the carpeting, you could give her her own sheet to lay on and create a barrier between the carpet and her....would that work?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Mollygirl said:


> Since we've got Molly, I've been doing a lot of reading about the breed and yes, well English Bulldogs do have alot of skin allergies. When we first got her that is something our vet told us about. I've had plenty of different dogs in my time and I've never had this much problem. I think that was why she was given away because I don't know why anyone would want to give up this most gentle loving dog who is so well behaved. This is basically the only problem, oh she had real bad gas and she would throw up but since we have changed to raw that has not been an issue. I wonder if it is the carpet or the cats. All I can say is that since I've switched to raw she is not scratching herself raw, she still scratches but not to the point she is bleeding so it is better.


well, there are all kinds of stuff in kibble that cause allergies, such as alfalfa....and g'd knows what.....i'd heard bulldogs have skin problems.....but i so want one...


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lol,you want a bulldog,they are a breed apart,high maintenance,stubborn,can be dirty,snore like a drunk,very clumsy,very very nosey,but i love the breed ,ive decided to change my carpets ,its cheaper than another bully lol,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i've read the problems, the shorter life span, the stubborn...can't be worse than a pug but bigger....the snoring, the clumsy....but they are the funniest looking, sweetest looking dog.....

there ya go....not only change the carpets, get another bully too...she needs a pal LOL

and get yourself a very warm pair of lambswool slippies...


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lol id have a house full if i had my way,hoping to breed annie next year ,so will keep a pup,as shes looking so good now i may be able to let her have a litter,but that all depends on her allergy of course ,my vet will advise ,hes a good vet that knows bullys,i like pugs but dont know much about them ,perhaps no one would notice a little dog if i smuggled one in lol,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> lol id have a house full if i had my way,hoping to breed annie next year ,so will keep a pup,as shes looking so good now i may be able to let her have a litter,but that all depends on her allergy of course ,my vet will advise ,hes a good vet that knows bullys,i like pugs but dont know much about them ,perhaps no one would notice a little dog if i smuggled one in lol,karen


pugs, i think are a breed unto themselves. they were bred to warm the laps of warriors...spoiled beyond belief, no expectations and then were intro'd to europe, again with royalty in mind.

imagine now the modern pug. their motto is 'you want me to do WHAT?' and then look cute, so you don't kill them.

they are one of the highest shedders, they have eye, ear, mouth, and a fatal disease possibility called ped, for which there is no cure.

they are stubborn, they like to do what they want when they want it. but g'd bless 'em, they are adorable, lovable, and will eat anything you give them.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

think i will give pugs a miss lol,sound like more hard work than a bulldog,though pugs are very cute!!!,i put enough time out on annie more so than i did with my kids ,i couldnt be doing with a dog that wants to sit on my lap all day,besides im retired from my warrior days hung my sword up years ago lol,karen


----------

